# Freddy chewing on paracetamol (acetaminophen) - all well.



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Eoo hoo, monkey times are coming.
Glad Freddy survived his brush with silliness.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Noooooo Freddy! You need your liver!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can’t believe he’s an adolescent already, it seems yesterday he was still a baby. Glad he’s safe.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's not as if they taste nice - basic uncoated caplets that are extremely bitter if chewed. From now on they will live on the mantelpiece, or in a locked medicine chest!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Phew! Grateful that all ended well. How's the tummy bug?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tummy bug rumbles on. Freddy and Poppy seem to be recovering well but today Sophy does not want to eat "real" food - not canned, not chicken and rice, not her usual food, just a very little plain chicken and home made treats. She is rather subdued too, not wanting to play with Freddy and generally a bit under the weather. If she is not better in the morning I'll make another vet appointment.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I hear your acetaminophen and raise you a $1000+ syringe.

I had left it on the counter to warm up half an hour ago or so, as allegedly it hurts less that way. I just came downstairs to discover the box and plastic bag it was in tatters on the floor and my two were going to town on it together.

They pierced the protective plastic around the syringe but the syringe appears intact and they didn't get the plastic cap off

I think I may have touched the bag with tuna-fudge smelling hands? But it was DEFINITELY left on the edge of the counter, NOT on the floor.

I guess I am just lucky I heard them when I did, and that Trixie didn't decide to eat the plastic plunger on the syringe, or the needle cap, as she LOVES plastic.

One is 6 or 7, the other is 3. No adolescent excuses here!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for the reassuring title of this thread! That is so scary, especially with such a little guy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good heavens, FWoP, the syringe must be filled with liquid gold and studded with rubies at that price! As usual I did the needful while the emergency was on and am now suffering the stomach clenches and anxiety that follow. I am certain he ate very little of the tablet, but I am worrying even so. And wondering how it ended up within reach - perhaps it got chucked in the waste basket as empty by mistake, but I am careful to double check. Just glad I got up at once to see what it was he was chewing, and that all the games of swapsies we have played meant he didn't try to gulp anything down.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

That is a great payoff for all your carefully planned and repeated training games! 
We love happy endings!
Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, Freddy…. Bad boy !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Last thing you needed during a tummy bug, so of course teen puppy Freddy came up with something. Smart you for checking right away - good on you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All normal this morning on the Freddy front. Sophy is still not eating and off colour so I've made her an appointment for this afternoon - thinking she may need something to boost her appetite. I don't think she is nauseous, but she definitely feels a bit bleugh.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Feel better, Sophy!


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

So glad he's okay! I know the panic feeling well. Ethel used her STRETCH OUT AS FAR AS I CAN mode and snatched Thomas's foil pack of Cephalexin from the back of the kitchen counter. She carried it out the dog door. Fortunately I knew she was up to something and was able to wrench it out of her mouth. Half the tablets were crushed but the foil wasn't punctured. Then the next week she grabbed a four pack of Benadryl capsules.


----------

